# stepper motor controlled by PC



## المهندس التقني (8 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تعجبو بهذا المشروع البسيط المقدم بواسطة مجموعة من السلايدات


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 مايو 2006)

*مرحباً بك!*






أخي المهندس التقني, بإسمي وبإسم جميع أعضاء ومشرفي ملتقى المهندسين العرب, أرحب بك في بيننا, ونتمنا أن نرى منك كل مميز, مثل هذه المشاركة الأكثر من رائعة.
بارك الله فيك
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## المهندس التقني (10 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اذا اعجبكم الموضوع واحتجتم الى بعض التفاصيل عن البرنامج فأكتبوا لي وسأرد انشاء الله


----------



## المهندس التقني (12 مايو 2006)

*برنامج الستيبر موتور*

وهذا هو البرنامج الذي كتبته بالفيحوال بيسك ارجو ان تنتفعوا به


----------



## المهندس التقني (23 مايو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء ارجو ان تعجبكم مشاركتي عن DC motor direction and speed control


----------



## طارق مهدى (27 مايو 2006)

مرحبا ويعطيك الف عافية شكرا على مجهودك 
بس بدي منك طلب لو تكرمت 
تعطيني الدائر كاملة وبالصور لطريقة توصيل الماتور بالكمبيوتر 
لانو انا البرنامج صار عندي بس طريقة توصيله بالكمبيوتر لم اجدها ..
وانا بانتظار ردك


----------



## eng.walaa (27 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ندوووش (28 مايو 2006)

يسلموا ايديك أخي ويا ريت اذا عندك أي شي تاني بيتعلق بالموضوع ما تبخل علينا

أختك ندوووش


----------



## المهندس التقني (30 مايو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء سارسل المخطط قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## squ2006 (31 مايو 2006)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وللامام دائما


----------



## master_mode (3 يونيو 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــرا على مجهودك


----------



## محمود كامل (16 يونيو 2006)

أخي جزاك الله عنا كل الخير ونحن في إنتظار المخطط وفقك الله


----------



## أبومجاهد (26 يونيو 2006)

بالله لوتكرمت تبعتلي الكود للبرنامج الفيجول بيسك لتشغيل stepper motor وأنا مستعجل علية لانة الدكتور يطلب تسليمه غدا الموافق 27/6/2006


----------



## أبومجاهد (26 يونيو 2006)

بالله لوتكرمت تبعتلي الكود للبرنامج الفيجول بيسك لتشغيل stepper motor وأنا مستعجل علية لانة الدكتور يطلب تسليمه غدا الموافق 27/6/2006


----------



## المهندس التقني (27 يونيو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء عذرا فقد كنت منشغلا عنكم لسبب الامتحانات واليوم اكملت بفضل الله علي ورحمته جميع الامتحانات وسأتواصل معكم انشاء الله


----------



## المهندس التقني (27 يونيو 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
وهذا الملف للا خ ابو مجاهد ولكل من ينتفع به 
لا تنسونا من الدعاء فاننا في ايام شِداد
[/frame]


----------



## ab12oode (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي بالنسبة لقيمة الترانزستور ما لها مكافئ


----------



## ab12oode (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اذا سمحتم المكافئ للترانزستور 
Bd679


----------



## المهندس التقني (21 نوفمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الحبيب 

من الناحية المحرك المستخدم فهو ذو ست اسلاك طرفان يتصلان بالموجب والباقي تتصل بالدرايفر

اما الترانزستر فالمهم ان تستخدم ترانزستر دارلنكتون ذو تيار يعتمد على تيار المحرك
اسألكم الدعاء للعراق وفلسطين


----------



## ab12oode (22 نوفمبر 2006)

هل القيمة صحيحة Bd697
او القيمة Bd679

ايهما اصح


----------



## opra20012001 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*Server For Electronic*



طارق مهدى قال:


> مرحبا ويعطيك الف عافية شكرا على مجهودك
> بس بدي منك طلب لو تكرمت
> تعطيني الدائر كاملة وبالصور لطريقة توصيل الماتور بالكمبيوتر
> لانو انا البرنامج صار عندي بس طريقة توصيله بالكمبيوتر لم اجدها ..
> وانا بانتظار ردك


DEAR FRIND THERE IS SITE CALLED MAMA.COM PROFISHNAL IN STEPPER MOTOR AND OTHERS


----------



## opra20012001 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

TRY TO SEARCH IN SERVER CALLD WWW.MAMA.COM


----------



## المهندس التقني (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز عبود عندما اكتب عن اي دائرة فاني اضع القيم المستخدمة بالدائرة والتي تعمل بشكل صحيح والرقم صحيح bd697
والاخ opra20012001 سأحاول ان ارسمها باقرب وقت ممكن لكني الان مشغول بعض الشئ
وتقبلوا تحياتي ونسالكم الدعاء للعراق وفلسطين المحتلين


----------



## opra20012001 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

der brother sorry ther is mistake in site called mama but the the site is mamma.com
so if you have information about servo motor and how to control it by p.c i am be gratful 
so in all time I ask alla to protect not phalistin&iraq only but all our moslem cantries and destroy our anmy inall condition


----------



## opra20012001 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*stepper motor and control by computer*

der frinds
1st i try to read about thith project and I have my sone electrical eng. and scearch about stepper motor and make asmall lath work by computer and I have many paper and sites about thitbut now I will try to searth and sent later because


----------



## حيدرالكندي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف تحيّة اخوكم حيدر الكندي


----------



## esam19260 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل 
ارجوا التحكم فى 3 محاور الرئيسية x,y,z عن طريق الكمبيوتر لتشغيل مثقاب الالكترونى واتمنى ان يكون بلغة lab view وربطه ببرنامج تصميم بوردات الكترونية لتنفيذ اوامر تخريم للمكونات الالكترونية
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## h.d (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا عالمعلومات و الملفات الرائعة


----------



## سلمان2000 (20 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## profshimo (29 مايو 2007)

موضوع ممتاز ما شاء الله..سدد الله خطاك وزادك بسطة فى العلم


----------



## المهندس التقني (3 يونيو 2007)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دموع ابو العبد (9 يناير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## GINAROF (7 فبراير 2008)

الله عليك يا بشمهندس

والي الامام دائما


----------



## الحان رشيد (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس التقني


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.... جعله في ميزان حسناتك... مشاركة رائعة و مفيدة


----------



## uooranum (28 يونيو 2008)

_lمشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر_


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (9 يوليو 2008)

لسلام عليكم
شرح جميل بارك الله فيك كتب الله لك النجاح انشاء


----------



## ahmedhamdy (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jordan (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاااك الله كل خير.. أخي مهندس تقني أنا بصراحة أول مرة بعمل مشروع مثل هيك.. يعني رح أواجه صعوبة بالبداية.. هل ممكن توضحلنا مشروعك بشكل مبسط جدا؟؟ يعني للمبتدئين؟؟ وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jordan (23 يوليو 2008)

يعني قصدي تعطيني ملخص كامل عن المشروع؟؟ يعني من الصفر وشكــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## jordan (23 يوليو 2008)

شو المتطلبات اللي لازم أعملها؟؟ وهل فيك تتلتقط فيديو للمشرووع؟؟؟ رح أغلبك معي


----------



## منار يازجي (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## الموهندس (11 أغسطس 2008)

well done thank you
more progress insha ALLAH


----------



## جمال كحيلة (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررر والله الموفق


----------



## سالم المصري (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير، تمرين جيد


----------



## محمودصفا (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع مهم جداااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## manga26 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (17 ديسمبر 2008)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الغالي


----------



## العريضي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ويعطيك الف عافية شكرا على مجهودك 
بس اريد منك طلب لو تكرمت 
تعطيني الدائر كاملة وبالصور لطريقة توصيل الماتور بالكمبيوتر 
لانو انا البرنامج صار عندي بس طريقة توصيله بالكمبيوتر لم اجدها ..
وانا بانتظار ردك هذا اميلي(hasn_alkize*********** )
*​


----------



## hanen1 (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Nizarov (28 فبراير 2009)

يسلموا إيديك، جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## منار يازجي (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mimisiko (5 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود سلهب (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي وجزاك كل خير 
هل لدك معلومات على كيفية استخدام serail port في التحكم من خلال VB


----------



## ابو الكينج (11 مارس 2009)

باراك الله فيك وجامد جدا الproject انا كنت عامل project زى بتاعك بس انا كنت بشغله عن طريق الكومبيوتر مش عن طريق battary بس عاش على المجهود الجامد


----------



## ميدوجمال (14 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م / حسـام (21 مارس 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا جدا
يااخي انت بصراحه كفيت ووفيت
بس ممكن استفسار؟ كيف لو بدي اتحكم بدرجات في التحكم مش بس بزاوية 90 درجه
؟؟؟؟ ياريت الرد ولك جزيل جزيل جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس التقني (22 مارس 2009)

اخي م حسام السؤال غير واضح


----------



## alaasur (28 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ...موضوع شيق ومفيد جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووو:80:ور كتييير وجزاك الله خيرا ونتمني المزيد


----------



## محمودثابت (28 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا جزيلا لقد وفرت على عناء وجهد كبيرين:14:_


----------



## بلال رباع (29 أبريل 2009)

بووووووووووووووووووووووووووركتم:71:


----------

